# CHA Interview Process



## Deontae21 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey everyone, 
I recently applied to Cambridge Health Alliance as a patrol officer. I was wondering if anyone on here had any information or detaild regarding what the hiring process was like. 
Thank you!


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

After the oral board, you will have a formal exam to prove proficiency in changing depends diapers, dumping catheters and watching Netflix.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

felony said:


> After the oral board, you will have a formal exam to prove proficiency in changing depends diapers, dumping catheters and watching Netflix.


 That job sounds wicked pissa.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

The chief at CHA Chief chase is very squared away. He gives a formal process because he is trying to put CHA on the same level of BI. I know a couple officers there and they said chase turned the dept around for the better


----------



## rjn915 (Aug 6, 2015)

I met with the chief, they are looking for people with an academy already. Not sure if you've gone through one but just a heads up.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've dealt with some of these folks on a semi-regular basis. GOOD PEOPLE doing a tough job. Sure, many nights are dull and they're spent perusing the internet in the ER, but when the shit hits the fan, LOOK OUT!

I have loads of respect for these folks. Good luck to all who apply, though I guess by now, the process is well underway.


----------



## districtcircus12 (Mar 7, 2012)

They have the hospital in SOmerville, so they are growing.


----------



## districtcircus12 (Mar 7, 2012)

woodyd said:


> CHA Police currently cover Cambridge Hospital and Somerville Hospital, as well as responding to calls at CHA-operated outpatient clinics (they have the cruisers to go to calls at the satellite locations). CHA also owns Whidden Hospital in Everett, which last I heard was contract security but could potentially be absorbed by CHAPD. Good department, solid command staff, they're going in the right direction.


What he said.


----------

